# cucu?!



## Feeg (11. September 2007)

Was zum teufel soll das eigentlich bedeuten?

Ich kenne nur das einfache cu was ja für see you steht. aber welchen sinn soll see you see you haben?


----------



## Topperharly (11. September 2007)

Feeg schrieb:


> Was zum teufel soll das eigentlich bedeuten?
> 
> Ich kenne nur das einfache cu was ja für see you steht. aber welchen sinn soll see you see you haben?




???? öhm...welche bedeutung hat " hididilido" begrüßung für dich??? es ist einfach eine verabschiedung.


----------



## Dalmus (11. September 2007)

```
CUCU  Calculating Unit Conversion Utility (englisch) 
   Programm zum Umrechnen von Masseinheiten
```

Quelle: http://abkuerzungen.de/result.php?searchte...;style=standard

Aber ich vermute, daß sich das einfach so eingebürgert hat wie das "baba" für "bye bye".


----------



## Feeg (11. September 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ???? öhm...welche bedeutung hat " hididilido" begrüßung für dich??? es ist einfach eine verabschiedung.




alles hat irgendwo seine bedeutung....



Dalmus schrieb:


> ```
> CUCU  Calculating Unit Conversion Utility (englisch)
> Programm zum Umrechnen von Masseinheiten
> ```
> ...




das kann unmöglich das cucu bedeuten. das hat ja mal gar nix mit einer verabschiedung zu tun^^

und das baba für bye bye finde ich auch ein wenig.... gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## Toyuki (11. September 2007)

is genauso als wenn man stat "bye" "bye bye" schreibt bloß halt das es zusammengeschreiben wird


----------



## ApoY2k (11. September 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ???? öhm...welche bedeutung hat " hididilido" begrüßung für dich??? es ist einfach eine verabschiedung.


Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (11. September 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



i dont get it?


----------



## ApoY2k (11. September 2007)

> *You just made my day*
> 
> idiom: Damit hast du mir eine Riesenfreude gemacht!


----------



## b1ubb (11. September 2007)

Feeg schrieb:


> Was zum teufel soll das eigentlich bedeuten?
> 
> Ich kenne nur das einfache cu was ja für see you steht. aber welchen sinn soll see you see you haben?



du hast wirklich darüber nachgedacht ? 
warum fragst du ned einfach den der dir sowas schreibt ... 

btw ( by the way ) ist doch völlig egal was cucu heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
---------

kkthxcucu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (11. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> kkthxcucu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mir fällt grad ein gespräch ein... in einem ts-cs.16-server
dort waren drei leute zwei von meinem clan und ich.^^

der eine zumm anderen (ich nehme zur verdeutlichung zwo erfundene namen):


TellixX:  CS?
warface: k
warface: ip?
TelixX: xxx.xxx.xxx
warface: kk
TelixX:  np
Warcafe: brb
TelixX: kk


----------



## Feeg (11. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> du hast wirklich darüber nachgedacht ?
> warum fragst du ned einfach den der dir sowas schreibt ...
> 
> btw ( by the way ) ist doch völlig egal was cucu heißt
> ...




fragen bringt leider nix weil es die leute selber nicht wissen was sie da eigentlich schreiben....
btw (by the way (ganz nebenbei)) ist es mir nicht egal was es bedeutet weil sonst würd ich wohl nicht fragen.


----------



## ApoY2k (11. September 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Abk...28Netzjargon%29




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feeg (11. September 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Abk...28Netzjargon%29
> 
> 
> 
> ...




steht nix wichtiges drinne. was cu bedeutet habe ich in meinen ersten post bereits selber geschrieben.


----------



## ApoY2k (11. September 2007)

Kann ja sein dass du noch was nich weißt... mein Gott, wollte nur helfen -.-


----------



## Feeg (11. September 2007)

war doch nicht böse gemeint :-)


----------



## b1ubb (11. September 2007)

Feeg schrieb:


> steht nix wichtiges drinne. was cu bedeutet habe ich in meinen ersten post bereits selber geschrieben.



naja ... WiKi schreibt:



> CU = „See You“ „Tschüss“ / „Man sieht sich!“



vielleicht will er/sie sagen 

Tschüss und man sieht sich ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feeg (11. September 2007)

hhhmmmm....

das könnte des rätsels lösung sein


----------



## b1ubb (11. September 2007)

naja dann frag ich mich jetz teigentlich nur mehr eines ?

1. warum ist das im WoW form ?
2. warum hast du es nicht im Gott und die Welt forum gepostet ? 

aber kk 

cucu !


----------



## Feeg (11. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> naja dann frag ich mich jetz teigentlich nur mehr eines ?
> 
> 1. warum ist das im WoW form ?
> 2. warum hast du es nicht im Gott und die Welt forum gepostet ?
> ...



wieso bist du kein mod? dann kannst du mich sowas fragen


----------



## b1ubb (11. September 2007)

Feeg schrieb:


> wieso bist du kein mod? dann kannst du mich sowas fragen



1. genau warum bin ich kein mod ? =) 
2. ich frage dich das nur, damit ich vielleicht versteh warum du es hier postest ... 

in meinen augen hat dieser thread sowieso kein sinn 
und schon gar ned geht es über wow ... 

ich mein wozu haben wir denn die foren kategorien ?


----------



## Feeg (11. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> in meinen augen hat dieser thread sowieso kein sinn
> und schon gar ned geht es über wow ...




in meinen augen hat dieser thread den sinn das es mich interessiert hat was die kürzung bedeuten soll.
und ich finde schon das es um wow geht weil ich es da ständig lese.


----------



## b1ubb (11. September 2007)

du fragst uns was cucu bedeutet ?

ich hab noch nie jemand hier im forum schreiben sehen cucu 
gut ... das ist mal die eine sache 

dann wie schon gesagt warum fragst du nicht die anderen ... 
du sagst, weil sie es selber nicht wissen ... ähm ja ... keine ahnung mit was für leuten du zockst 
die so einen wortschatz haben ... 

und mit WoW ... wow man schreibt in einem game bzw die kiddys viel mehr
schreiben in einem game nein blödsinn bei dir am server weil auf meinem server hab ich es auch 
noch nciht gesehen 
cucu ... 
kk ... hat das haris pilton auch was mit wow zu tun ? 
nur weil sie und ihr hund in shat stehen ? =)


----------



## Mädchenteam (11. September 2007)

Jetzt wird mir einiges klar. Ich wunderte mich schon, warum ich selten eine passende Reaktion warnahm. Ich habe nicht diesen AKÜFI ( Abkürzungsfimmel).
Ich schreibe meistens Tschüssi oder Gute Nacht oder Schönen Abend noch oder Viel Spass noch beim spielen. Wahrscheinlich können die wenigsten etwas mit diesen Worten anfangen.
Aber über diese Kurzzeichen war, so glaube ich, hier schon einmal ein Beitrag eröffnet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feeg (11. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> du fragst uns was cucu bedeutet ?
> 
> ich hab noch nie jemand hier im forum schreiben sehen cucu
> gut ... das ist mal die eine sache
> ...




junge junge du hast wirklich zuviel zeit. statt einfach zu sagen das du nicht weißt was das bedeutet musste hier flamen oder was?
spar dir doch einfach deine comments und hör auf hier hilfs-sheriff der moderatoren zu spielen.

aber glückwunsch an dich das du auf einen sehr erwachsenen server spielst wo nur vernünftige leute mit vernünftigen umgangsformen spielen.


----------



## Diamond1611 (11. September 2007)

Feeg schrieb:


> junge junge du hast wirklich zuviel zeit. statt einfach zu sagen das du nicht weißt was das bedeutet musste hier flamen oder was?
> spar dir doch einfach deine comments und hör auf hier hilfs-sheriff der moderatoren zu spielen.
> 
> aber glückwunsch an dich das du auf einen sehr erwachsenen server spielst wo nur vernünftige leute mit vernünftigen umgangsformen spielen.




um mal den ganzen quatsch hier zu ersparen, cucu heisst NIX anderes als bye bye, (oder halt nur ein bye, ist wurscht), oder tschüss oder sonst was, cucu ist einfach nur so was wie : jup, tschau tschau, machs gut, halt einfach nur so gesagt, dafür nen thread zu erstellen find ich bissl naja ungewönlich aber jetzt MÜSSTE es dir von der seele sein..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alos nochmal: cucu heist absolut nix anderes als bye, tschüss, machs gut bis dann!

b1ubb made my day, AGAIN


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. September 2007)

CuCu ist ein anzeichen dafür, dass man einen männlichen Nachtelf spielt.

@b1ubb und TE
Na kommt, keine Streitereien, wir sind hier immerhin sein seriöses Forum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (11. September 2007)

Diamond1611 schrieb:


> b1ubb made my dad



So b1ubb is your grandpa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


scnr^^


----------



## b1ubb (11. September 2007)

Feeg schrieb:


> hhhmmmm....
> 
> das könnte des rätsels lösung sein



rofl ... du sagst zuerst das könnte die lösung sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und jetzt sagst du ich schreib nur müll ... tja ... scheiß altsheimer gell =)

ps: no problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 that i make your day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feeg (11. September 2007)

*gähn*


----------



## Tikume (11. September 2007)

cu = see you

und das halt 2 mal hintereinander, warum auch immer.

Ansonsten: Fragt halt jemanden der es benutzt direkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadistar (11. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wayne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg,

Ein Forentroll


----------



## Monyesak (11. September 2007)

also obs net egal währ, echt jetz junge


----------



## Topperharly (12. September 2007)

warum regt ihr euch so auf warum einer fragt was "cucu" heißt? ich meine ich höre auch den ganzen tag, - wohlgemerkt aufm trpg-server-, wts, wtb, wb, kk, cu, brb und so wat also^^ noch ma im klaren cucu is nur eine verabschiedung wie bin gleich zurück oder "bin mim hund gassi"^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realten (12. September 2007)

cu oder cucu ist halt bequemer und machbarer als "Ja machs gut, ich wünsche wohl zu ruhen. Wir sehen uns dann morgen alter Freund alles Gute bis da hin", weil ich TOD bin wenn ich das im Kampf schreibe.

Ich weiß auch nicht was "Tschüss" heißt. Aber ich habe jüngst herausgefunden, was DDler bedeutet: Damagedealerler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feeg (12. September 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> warum regt ihr euch so auf warum einer fragt was "cucu" heißt? ich meine ich höre auch den ganzen tag, - wohlgemerkt aufm trpg-server-, wts, wtb, wb, kk, cu, brb und so wat also^^ noch ma im klaren cucu is nur eine verabschiedung wie bin gleich zurück oder "bin mim hund gassi"^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




versteh auch nicht die aufregung die eine simple frage verursachen kann.... naja dann hab ich wohl den sinn eines forums falsch verstanden


----------



## Szyslak (12. September 2007)

Irgendwie schon sinnlose Diskussion..
Naja ich bin off, gleich Feierabend..

cucu


----------



## AhLuuum (12. September 2007)

> Ansonsten: Fragt halt jemanden der es benutzt direkt



DAS wäre allerdings zu einfach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Misanthrop- (1. Oktober 2007)

naja... ob das heir nun alles nötig war... lol...
ich denke man hätte sich das hier echt sparen können... rofl...

ABER ich mach dann einfach mal weiter und stell die nächste frage!
warum ist die banane krumm?

ist´s nachts kälter als draussen?

ist´s zu fuß kürzer als über´n berg? o.O

wer weis... wer weis...

ne aber mal ehrlich hört auf wegen so nem scheiss zu streiten ^^

einfach topic /close und fertig 

cYa 
Misanthrop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (1. Oktober 2007)

-Misanthrop- schrieb:


> naja... ob das heir nun alles *nötig* war... lol...
> ich denke man hätte sich das hier echt sparen können... rofl...
> 
> ABER ich mach dann einfach mal weiter und stell die nächste frage!
> ...


Ob es nötig war den Thread zu rezzen um zu fragen ob es nötig war darüber zu diskutieren und /close zu schreiben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (2. Oktober 2007)

ich habs !!!!

nach langem herumspielen mit meinen gedanken 
bin ich gestern in der nacht draufgekommen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Axe werbung !!!!
es heißt ja bam chica whow whow 

jetzt macht die konkurenz 

bam chica cucu !!!!!! 
was haltet ihr davon ? =)


----------



## Isegrim (2. Oktober 2007)

Die Frage des Erstellers wurde beantwortet.
Weitere „gehaltvolle“ Beiträge wie einige der oberen, und der Thread bekommt dieses schicke modische Accessoire.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

